# Finding little things at thrift stores



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I love going to thrift stores in the "off-season" and finding little things for Halloween. Picked these up yesterday in a bag for a $1. The skulls and pumpkins light-up and blink and the banner Is a 100 feet long. I think I'll get my bucks worth out of these. :ninja:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nice score!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup those stores are great. 
I have my eyes on a vase in the window but keep forgetting to stop there. Prob be gone before I get it. But thats okay


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I love Goodwill myself... I got almost all my glassware there, except for some of the smaller potion botles I got from micahels... sometimes they have good halloween and x-mas stuff (saw a douglas fir once, didn't have any $ on me, gone the next day... $8 I think, doh!) plus there's one a couple miles from work so I check it out during lunch.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I can NOT find a dougie! I have been looking for 3 years. It really sucks!

They had one at my old job that they set up but turned off because it annoyed everyone who walked by. I should have taken it. But I just couldn't bring myself to 'stealing' even though it had been given to them and wasn't bought with company money.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You're not stealing it...you're LIBERATING it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> You're not stealing it...you're LIBERATING it!


I sure wish I had! Poor Dougie, he deserves so much better!
 
People don't appreciate what they have, all their Christmas decorations are donated and they treated them with such disrespect. I wonder what they would have done if corporate had bought them? I'm thinking probably not much better.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I stopped by our local thrift store today and went nutty! They were having a 50% off everything sale!

I bought around 30 picture frames! The most expensive was $5, so only $2.50, most were $1 and under to begin with. 

I spent way to much on that and other things, but I have taken so many awesome graveyard pics that I'd love to put them up for Halloween! 

Here's my plan, rub down the frames that look a little worn with some fresh stain (they are almost all wood) or distress them a bit more. I got the "best" ones, so only a few are a little banged up. I also didn't get anything bigger than a pic I can print out on our printer.

My plan is to use them for regular pictures to hang around the house, but have 2-3 pics in the frame so that I can take them down and switch the picture out to whatever fits the bill.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Ish- you want a dougie? I have several that are all torn apart/hacked. Was going to make lots of stuff...yeah right! Let me know if you want one.
Debs


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Ish- you want a dougie? I have several that are all torn apart/hacked. Was going to make lots of stuff...yeah right! Let me know if you want one.
> Debs


W..w..What?!! I'd love one!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Honing in on someone else's dougie doc? Tsk Tsk Tsk Have you no shame? 

I'll save you from yourself and take yours over here! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just bought a plastic small black kettle for 60 c and a silver looking coffee pot for $2.

I've taken the coffee pot and taken off the handle, electronic plug in in the side, nozzle and plastic knob on the lid. I have to fill in the holes, paint it with metallic bronze, add a plaque to the front, and I should have a *cremation urn* if my idea works correctly.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool idea sickie! Are you going to enter that in the challenge?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just got a pack of 8 medium rubber spiders for $1 from the dollar store.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hadn't planned on it DFBL. heh Just one of the many static props I'm building that I havn't seen before. My wife thought it would be funny to add a rocking mech with a voice that says "Let me outta here!" and then have it sneeze with ash exploding out of the top. LOL.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That would be really cool to see Sickie!


----------

